# Critical care with a discharge



## Cynthia A (Apr 12, 2009)

Inpatient scenerio.   patient seen with a cc code of 99291 then was transfered out to another hospital on the same day as the doc did a discharge summary of 99239.   which code do i use the 99291 or the 99239 since both of these codes are correct and both done on the same day.


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 13, 2009)

Please, can someone give me some help over here!!!!!


----------



## RGALVEZ (Apr 13, 2009)

What was the date of admit? If it is the same as the date of discharge then use 99234-99236. If not, then you can only bill one or the other (99291 or 99239). You can not bill anyother code with 99238-99239 on the same date of service. I hope I haven't caused you more confusion. Other thoughts out there?


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 13, 2009)

this is not an observation patient or on the same day as the admit.  

It answers one on my questions,  

now that i can only bill out for one code which code do i bill for?  the 99291 or the discharge 99239.


----------



## kbarron (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have the documentation to support the Critical care code? The provider has to state how much time was spent with the pt and cannot be seeing other pts at the same time.


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well since you can't use both I would use the Critical Care code. BUT Only if the Dr has documented he/she spent more than 30 minutes critical care time with patient. It will get the Dr more money and as long as it supports the time documentation it is perfectly ok to use.


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes all requirements are met for both codes.


----------



## kbarron (Apr 14, 2009)

Your the coder, time to make the decision!


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kbarron (Apr 14, 2009)

that is the best part of this forum...we all help each other.


----------

